# Hand tool lay out for new old truck



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

Going to do a lay out to edit hand tools. Down sizing truck and I can't carry everthing! Sawzall, k50, hammer drill, grinder, and cordless drill are already in the van.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

No folding rule? And too clean. 7/10 
Just kidding!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I see some of too many or overkill if you're just doing service.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Toss that hand crank snake.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

get rid of that big socket set and get a vortex o-ratchet


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

*O ratchet nice !*

I do a lot of industrial service not much res. A house pump or large ejector is more probable than a moen shower valve. My proto set have served me well but are bulky!


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

Going to leave at home 1/2 pipe wrenches, metric stuff, tap and die set and the pipe cutter ridgid 2a. 1/4 socket set I am up in the air on? Stick rule is back in! And the finsh trowel and float are out. I miss my kUV!


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> Toss that hand crank snake.


I have made 500 times what my closet auger cost me. I would keep it in the truck.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not at all experienced in industrial service, but my thought is "That's a ton of sockets and box wrenches!"


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sockets and box wrenches all day on commercial/industrial work


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I have made 500 times what my closet auger cost me. I would keep it in the truck.


closet auger is a must, i say toss that grey 1/4'' 25' cable.

I always see them beneath bathroom sinks collecting dust.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> closet auger is a must, i say toss that grey 1/4'' 25' cable.
> 
> I always see them beneath bathroom sinks collecting dust.


I missed it. Sorry Wharfrat


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

I like the hand crank rod for water coolers


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I have made 500 times what my closet auger cost me. I would keep it in the truck.


Easily... Mine is like 10 years old and at $200 a clog it pays big...:yes:


----------

